
Ken Iverson: Math for the Layman - nickb
http://www.cs.trinity.edu/About/The_Courses/cs301/math-for-the-layman/
======
michael_dorfman
Very cool resource. I've just been reading Iverson's "A Programming
Language"-- I'll have to put this one on my list.

------
APLonDrugs
Awesome post:-)

